# "Ανεξαρτήτου ηλικίας" ή "Ανεξαρτήτως ηλικίας"



## Dimme

Χαίρετε, Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλες/ους.  Ποιό είναι το σωστό στην πρόταση:"Σε αυτήν την εκδήλωση είναι καλεσμένοι όλοι οι δημότες, *ανεξαρτήτου ηλικίας.* Ή, αντι για τις χρωματισμένες με κόκκινο λέξεις, να λέγαμε "ανεξαρτήτως ηλικίας";  Ευχαριστώ για την προσοχή σας.


----------



## ireney

Γεια!
Το σωστό είναι "ανεξαρτήτως ηλικίας" ή "ανεξάρτητα από ηλικία". Το "ανεξαρτήτου ηλικίας" είναι ευρύτατα διαδεδομένο αλλά λάθος μιας και η ηλικία δεν είναι ανεξάρτητη (η ανεξάρτητη ηλικία, της ανεξάρτητης ηλικίας :d ). Χρειαζόμαστε επίρρημα εδώ κι όχι επίθετο. Λογική φυσικά η απορία εφόσον η λανθασμένη "βερσιόν" είναι, τα τελευταία χρόνια, εξαιρετικά συχνη.


----------



## Dimme

Ευχαριστώ ireney.  Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε "οποιαδήποτε ηλικία έχουν", ή " οποιαδήποτε ηλικία και να έχουν", ίσως είναι σωστότερο.


----------



## ireney

Φυσικά και θα μπορούσαμε να το παραφράσουμε. Το "οποιαδήποτε ηλικία έχουν" δε μου πολυ-αρέσει γιατί περιμένω τη συνέχεια "οποιαδήποτε ηλικία έχουν τι θα γίνει;" αναρωτιέμαι (ας σκεφτούμε άλλες εκφράσεις με το "οποιδήποτε Χ έχουν". Δεν περιμένουμε ένα συμπλήρωμα . Μπορεί όμως αυτό να είναι μόνο προσωπική άποψη. Το "οποιαδήποτε ηλικία και να έχουν/και αν έχουν/ κιαν έχουν" είναι σαφέστατα σωστότατο.


----------



## winegrower

Οπωσδήποτε "ανεξαρτήτως" και δια ροπάλου όχι "ανεξαρτήτου" που τ' ακούω και μου γυρίζουν τ' άντερα -->link(και μπράβο που το θέσατε)! Τα υπόλοιπα είναι σωστά αλλά δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μεταχειριζόμαστε περίφραση ενώ έχουμε αυτή την ωραία έκφραση και πρέπει να μάθουμε να την χρησιμοποιούμε σωστά!


----------



## DimitrisXP

Kαι εγώ το «ανεξαρτήτως ηλικίας» χρησιμοποιώ, αλλά θα ήθελα να μάθω ποιά θα ήταν η σωστή σύνταξη αν θέλαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το «ανεξάρτητα».
Θα έπρεπε να πούμε «ανεξάρτητα από ηλικία/από την ηλικία τους» ή στέκει και το «ανεξάρτητα ηλικίας»; Μερικές φορές αυτά τα νεοελληνικοποιημένα επιρρήματα με μπερδεύουν (και ηχούν άσχημα στα αυτιά μου).


----------



## Poshnjari

μια που είμαστε εδώ ποιο είναι το σωστό; Αυτό συμβαίνει σε όλους *ανεξάρτητο *από το πόσο γνώση έχουμε ή αυτό συμβαίνει σε όλους *ανεξαρτήτως *από το πόσο γνώση έχουμε... ;


----------



## konos

Poshnjari said:


> μια που είμαστε εδώ ποιο είναι το σωστό; Αυτό συμβαίνει σε όλους *ανεξάρτητο *από το πόσο γνώση έχουμε ή αυτό συμβαίνει σε όλους *ανεξαρτήτως *από το πόσο γνώση έχουμε... ;


Το "ανεξάρτητο" σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν είναι σωστό. Η κατάλληλη λέξη είναι "ανεξαρτήτως" ή "ανεξάρτητα".


----------



## Dimme

Ευχαριστώ ξανά όλες και όλους, I have missed the great WordReference!


----------

